# Super Silver Haze mixed with Old English Maple



## Vindicated (Jan 14, 2013)

Today I open a jar of Super Silver Haze that I grew myself last season outdoors. As soon as I popped open the lid the aroma hit me hard. It has a strong spicy aroma mixed with a lemon orange smell and a slight flower scent almost like a rose. After grinding it up the flower aroma fainted and the lemon orange smell became very intense. The spice aroma also subdued and became a lot sweeter. 

I packed a pea sized bowl and as I was letting the smoke rest in my mouth is felt there was something missing. Maybe it was the cold weather or the fresh coffee brewing but I was really craving a more spicy almost rum flavor to complement the sweetness. So I reached over and grabbed a tin of Old English Maple tobacco. I picked up this blend at a local upscale tobacco boutique. The tobacco is a "blended mixture of Golden Virginias and White Burley topped with a subtle mixture of Buttered New England and Jamaican Rum." 
I mixed them half and half then packed it into my corn cob pipe. Immediately the flavors mixed together perfectly and the dryness of the cannabis did a great job of cooling the smoke and kept the moist tobacco in check. I smoked the entire bowl down to the heel. The session lasting a little over an hour. 


I heard mixing tobacco and cannabis is popular in Europe, but in the USA and more specifically in my corner of Southern California, it's quite rare, even among cigarette smokers. In fact some may even call it blasphemous or taboo. For the naysayers let me just say I'm not a regular cigarette smoker. I hate packaged cigarette and the smells of chemically laden Marlboro filling the air and for many years I've lived happily as a cannabis purist, smoking only out of glass on glass bongs and vaporizers. However recently a friend got me to try pipe tobacco and my world view has completely changed. 


If you're looking to try something different, take a visit to a nearby tobacco shop like I did, and smell the different blends of pipe tobacco. Mixing will not only stretch your stash but will add a completely new dimension to your sessions. Remember you smoke pipes like cigars (not like cigarettes) meaning you don't inhale the smoke deep into your lungs. You should take a slow gentle puff and let the flavors settle on your tongue. The nicotine and THC will absorb just fine through the pores in your mouth. ​
If you don't have a tobacco pipe then pick up a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe for around five dollars. They don't need a break in like briar pipes do (although if you do they work even better). They also do a much better job at cooling the smoke then a glass or ceramic pipe. I've learned that a quality tobacco pipe along with proper packing and technique can cool smoke on par with a triple percolating bong. 
Anyway this was my experience and I hope you found it inspiring. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Vindicated (Jan 14, 2013)

Can't forget to include a photo of this evil deed in the making...


----------



## obie83 (Mar 19, 2013)

try flavored blunt wraps


----------

